# Llewellin setter



## Tbyers (Nov 9, 2019)

Anyone know of any lewellin setter pups? Looking for a female?


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 9, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, why narrow your search to just Lewellin setters?  I have yet to see one outperform a good ole regular English setter, which is all a Lewellin Setter is at the end of the day. Lewellin Setters are just a line of English Setters, and there’s a lot better plain ole English Setters out there.


----------



## Tbyers (Nov 10, 2019)

Just a preference thing and I'm also wanting to breed down the road.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 11, 2019)

I believe there is a gentleman on here that breeds and hunts Lewellin line of setters. Look thru the post on needing bird dogs for DiLane and you’ll find him. Coach K is his forum name.


----------



## Tbyers (Nov 11, 2019)

Alright thanks I appreciate it!!


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 17, 2019)

I have a friend in Tallahassee Fla. that has some females for sale. I have 17 Llewellins and have owned them for 50 years. We use them on 3 different wild bird plantations here in South Georgia. They are recognized as a separate breed by FDSB. There is a difference between them and regular English setters. If there was any better I would own them. Llewellins have to be DNAed to prove their lineage. I can registered my mules as a English setter. No proof of lineage. Llewellins are the most loyal and best bird finders I have ever seen. Period! Hope you find one. You won’t be sorry.


----------



## nrh0011 (Nov 19, 2019)

They are fantastic dogs. You will love them (dog in my avi is my female llewellin) !! Coach K seems to know what he is doing!!!! Also look up paint river llewellins, I've listened to a lot of the breeder's podcasts and he seems to be a jam up hunter/breeder.


----------



## nrh0011 (Nov 19, 2019)

Whatever you do, go familiarize yourself with the breeder and their dogs, even see if you can watch parents hunt/work.


----------



## Coach K (Nov 20, 2019)

Private message me if you like.
Sorry, I just got back from 2 1/2 months of grouse out west and MN, so have not been paying attention to GON this past week.


My clients will speak for the quality of pointing dog we are producing. Yes, they are Llewellin Setters - a STRAIN of English Setter recognized by FDSB certificates under the breed heading.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Feb 15, 2021)

My wife had our Llewellyn Setter "Duke" at the vets when a gentleman asked if he was a Llewellyn, my wife answered no - he's an English Setter.  She told me about it and I told her the differences -  we both had a laugh over it.

Many found memories hunting with him... he was responsible for finding and retrieving my first grouse in GA mountains, only winged it.


----------



## Turkeytider (Feb 15, 2021)

Those are absolutely beautiful dogs. Nothing prettier than tail feathering waving in the breeze when on point!


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 15, 2021)

@AceOfTheBase, that picture is beautiful, dog and child both, beautiful.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> @AceOfTheBase, that picture is beautiful, dog and child both, beautiful.




I agree. That is a great picture.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 15, 2021)

Had an Old Hemlock straight from "Bird" Evans years ago...Best setter I ever had.


----------



## GANGGREEN (May 9, 2021)

nrh0011 said:


> They are fantastic dogs. You will love them (dog in my avi is my female llewellin) !! Coach K seems to know what he is doing!!!! Also look up paint river llewellins, I've listened to a lot of the breeder's podcasts and he seems to be a jam up hunter/breeder.



I just noticed this thread and wanted to mention that I have a wonderful Paint River Llewellyn and my brother has a cousin to her. Both fantastic little dogs.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 10, 2021)

GANGGREEN said:


> I just noticed this thread and wanted to mention that I have a wonderful Paint River Llewellyn and my brother has a cousin to her. Both fantastic little dogs.
> 
> View attachment 1080216




Beautiful tricolor there!!


----------



## trad bow (May 14, 2021)

GANGGREEN said:


> I just noticed this thread and wanted to mention that I have a wonderful Paint River Llewellyn and my brother has a cousin to her. Both fantastic little dogs.
> 
> View attachment 1080216


I would frame that picture


----------



## GANGGREEN (May 15, 2021)

Yeah, she's going to want that someday.


----------



## huntfish (May 18, 2021)

Llewellin Setter Breeders - White Rock Kennels (whiterockllewellins.com)


----------



## cj580guitar (Jan 6, 2022)

I have been thinking of maybe getting a bird dog puppy for my son. It seems that a llewellin would be a great fit for me and my family


----------

